# Wacky Sd Problems



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

My sd card slot has been acting pretty screwy lately, when I boot my phone, it doesn't detect it, I pull off the back, remove and insert it again, and it detects it. But about half an hour later, it unmounts and says either blank or damaged, and will not format. Its hit or miss.

Can anyone shed some light?

Btw I've wiped using odin, and heimdall with roms from eclair, froyo, gingerbread, and even Ice cream sandwich, both non voodoo and voodoo alike on all but ics, its persistent on all


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

In my expierence once an SD card starts to go bad, the problems will only get worse. It sounds like your SD card could be on its way out. I would backup your SD card and try formatting it. If the problems continue, I'd recommend you start watching NewEgg for sales on SD cards.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

Ive tried multiple sd cards though.. it seems only 16 or 32g sd cards have no trouble, but it started on my out of the box 16g. I'm starting to worry its a faulty slot


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

zeruth said:


> Ive tried multiple sd cards though.. it seems only 16 or 32g sd cards have no trouble, but it started on my out of the box 16g. I'm starting to worry its a faulty slot


It could be then, if you where using known good cards. This is the second post I've read recently abouts a possible faulty sd card slot.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

By any chance could your modem effect your sd card, since I updated my modem, the problem seems to have stopped oddly enough

Edit: nope, it was just acting ok


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

zeruth said:


> My sd card slot has been acting pretty screwy lately, when I boot my phone, it doesn't detect it, I pull off the back, remove and insert it again, and it detects it. But about half an hour later, it unmounts and says either blank or damaged, and will not format. Its hit or miss.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light?
> 
> Btw I've wiped using odin, and heimdall with roms from eclair, froyo, gingerbread, and even Ice cream sandwich, both non voodoo and voodoo alike on all but ics, its persistent on all


What rom are you on?


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

ICS right now, but it does it on all roms/kernels


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

zeruth said:


> ICS right now, but it does it on all roms/kernels


Assuming that you've already wiped and formatted it I think its either hardware related or your card may be screwed. Have any other cards you can try out?


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

I've tried multiple other cards, all class 4, it seems only 16g cards work without issue, I've tried 2, 4, 8, and 16g


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

zeruth said:


> I've tried multiple other cards, all class 4, it seems only 16g cards work without issue, I've tried 2, 4, 8, and 16g


Man that's weird. I've been running a 32 on multiple handsets and virtually every rom imaginable and I've only had an issue once and it fixed itself after a stock re-flash. Sounds to me like its a hardware based issue /:


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

my advice is to buy a class 6 or higher sd card no bigger than 16gb.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Your welcome! Also I seen a black fiday ad where the pny class 10 8gb was 12.99 and the 16gb was 19.99! I think was walmart...not 100% but it was one of the major chain department stores.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Your welcome! Also I seen a black fiday ad where the pny class 10 8gb was 12.99 and the 16gb was 19.99! I think was walmart...not 100% but it was one of the major chain department stores.


Funny story, I bought the same 16g card before reading this post, awaiting its arrival right now


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

zeruth said:


> Funny story, I bought the same 16g card before reading this post, awaiting its arrival right now


that's the same card I have...works great! reads 20mb/s, writes 15mb/s compared to the stock 10/5.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

Its mtd, it just didn't like those couple SD cards, my class 10 works great


----------

